# virgola + che (pronome relativo)



## swindaff

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un dubbio sull'uso della virgola in una frase.
"Il 18° compleanno è, forse, *il momento* più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza, *che *segna l'ingresso nella società adulta".
Considerando che il "che" relativo si riferisce a "il momento", la virgola prima del "che" ci va o no?


----------



## Francesco94

La frase - costruita in tal modo - è ambigua a prima vista; tuttavia è comprensibile che il pronome relativo si riferisce a "il momento".
Per ovviare all'ambiguità, sostituirei il pronome relativo con la congiunzione _poiché_ trasformando così la proposizione relativa in una finale (preceduta dalla virgola).
«Il 18° compleanno è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza, poiché segna l'ingresso nella società adulta»


----------



## swindaff

Francesco94 said:


> La frase - costruita in tal modo - è ambigua; tuttavia è comprensibile che il pronome relativo si riferisce a "il momento".
> Ciò nonostante, sostituirei il pronome relativo con la congiunzione _poiché_ trasformando così la proposizione relativa in una finale (preceduta dalla virgola).
> «Il 18° compleanno è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza, poiché segna l'ingresso nella società adulta»


Grazie, Francesco.
Non sono stata io a scrivere la frase e, purtroppo, non posso apportare troppe modifiche. Stavo pensando anche io a riformularla per disambiguarla, ma un "poiché" cambierebbe un po' il senso: i ragazzi non attendono il 18° compleanno perché segna l'ingresso nella società adulta, ma si tratta di due riflessioni indipendenti l'una dall'altra.


----------



## Francesco94

Hai ragione.
Riflettendoci, la relativa si potrebbe trasformare in un inciso (relativa esplicativa).

«Il 18° compleanno - che segna l'ingresso nella società adulta - è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza»


----------



## lorenzos

Al.ba said:


> "Il 18° compleanno è, forse, *il momento* più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza, *che *segna l'ingresso nella società adulta"


In genere il pronome relativo si riferisce a ciò che immediatamente lo precede, in questo caso ragazza (o ragazzo e ragazza)... Per sciolgere il nodo senza troppe modifiche puoi sostituirlo con "e" oppure ricostruire la frase:
"Il 18° compleanno, *che *segna l'ingresso nella società adulta è, forse, *il momento* più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza."


----------



## swindaff

Grazie, Francesco e Lorenzos.
Stavo proprio valutando l'uso di un inciso oppure questo:
La festa per il 18° compleanno è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza: esso segna l'ingresso nella società adulta e l'inizio di una nuova fase della propria vita.

P.S.: la frase ora è un po' diversa perché mi è stato chiesto di dare più rilevanza a questi nuovi aspetti e, volendo includerli, usare un inciso mi sembra più complesso. Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Francesco94

La frase, ampliata così, può essere strutturata come più si voglia, secondo lo stile personale.
Nel tuo caso, hai voluto usare una dichiarativa per dare rilevanza al motivo di tale attesa. Potresti allora anche usare una finale introdotta dalla congiunzione _perché_ o _poiché_.
Il [problema del] pronome relativo e [del]l'inciso non ha più ragion d'esistere.


----------



## lorenzos

Al.ba said:


> La festa per il 18° compleanno è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza: esso segna l'ingresso nella società adulta e l'inizio di una nuova fase della propria vita.


Personalmente non vedo bene i due punti seguiti da _esso; _preferirei un punto e virgola oppure, dopo i due punti, _"segna, infatti,"._


----------



## swindaff

Grazie a entrambi!

P.S.: anche se il problema è risolto, io non smetto di ripensarci e vagliare tutte le alternative che mi vengono in mente.
Come vi suona (considerando la frase iniziale "Il 18° compleanno è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza, che segna l'ingresso nella società adulta"): "Il 18° compleanno è, forse, il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza, segnando l'ingresso nella società adulta"?


----------



## lorenzos

Lo trovo molto meno incisivo; eventualmente si potrebbe anteporre:
- "Il 18° compleanno, segnando l'ingresso nella società adulta, è forse il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza."
- "Segnando il loro ingresso nella società adulta, il 18° compleanno è forse il momento più atteso da qualsiasi ragazzo o ragazza."


----------



## swindaff

Grazie ancora!


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao, a tutti!
Poiché qui si parla dell'uso della "virgola + che", vorrei sapere la vostra opinione per quanto riguarda il seguente uso della virgola.
È Giuseppe o Martina che ama i film russi? Giuseppe, che li guarda ogni fine settimana". Usereste anche voi la virgola dopo Giuseppe?

Grazie!


----------



## lorenzos

Secondo me la virgola è obbligatoria, altrimenti direi: "_È Giuseppe che li guarda ogni fine settimana._"


----------



## Armodio

Senza dubbio obbligatoria. Unico caso in cui un nome proprio può ammettere la virgola prima del pronome relativo è quando lo si fa precedere immediatamente dall'articolo: _Questo non è *il* Mario che conosco _o _ieri ho conosciuto *un *Mario che non mi aspettavo._


----------



## GabrielH

Grazie, Lorenzos e Armodio!


----------



## bearded

La questione della virgola prima del relativo è già stata dibattuta anche nel thread
L'antecedente del pronome relativo
che penso possa interessare all'interrogante - e non solo.


----------



## Armodio

"Errata còrrigo": sopra ho sbadatamente invertito il concetto per "presta-digitazione".
Intendevo: _unico caso in cui un nome proprio (o prenome) *non* ammette la virgola prima del pronome relativo è quando lo si fa precedere immediatamente dall'articolo.  _


----------

